# Sprayer Advice



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

Ok, I know that this has been done, and redone many times. But, the search is terrible, so I will just do it again. I am loosing jobs, or at least the chance to do give an estimate, because I do not have a sprayer. Got a call for cabinets about a week ago, and got a call today for a tin ceiling. 

I essentially want a sprayer that I can do cabinets and detail other detail work. I have no desire, at this point to do new construction. Can anyone recommend a sprayer or what I should look for in a sprayer. I am not looking for anything that can do a ton of volume. I do not not a DIY sprayer but I do not need something that can pump out a thousand cabinet door a month either.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Sounds like you need an hvlp. There are a few cabinet threads you can check out. Can't go wrong with a titan or graco if you ask me.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

A Graco 290 AAA would be good as well. 
I sprayed some cabinets last summer with my Graco 490, and my true coat all were solid paints though


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Grab a cup gun and moisture trap and compressor. Few hundred bucks.

I haven't tried the turbine units yet. Maybe one if those.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Pete, the Titan ED655 is your best bet. It comes complete for about $650. Hands down the easiest airless to use, its a diaphram pump, very few moving parts. The hopper on top makes it easy to clean and reprime if you run out and pour more in. It is essentially a fine finish pump and will spray all materials you typically use in residential. Don't waste your money on the low cost airless machines or an HVLP. HVLP sucks compared to this airless. You will get tired of filling the little quart container and it will not get into tight spaces or do ceilings very well, also gets heavy. The 655 comes with 50' of hose, but I put a 25' on and its plenty for cabinets and garage doors.

http://www.titantool.com/products/fine-finish-sprayers/ed655-plus/


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

I'd agree with Mike, the airless will do both where as you'll be limited in what you can do with an HVLP.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Pete, the Titan ED655 is your best bet. It comes complete for about $650. Hands down the easiest airless to use, its a diaphram pump, very few moving parts. The hopper on top makes it easy to clean and reprime if you run out and pour more in. It is essentially a fine finish pump and will spray all materials you typically use in residential. Don't waste your money on the low cost airless machines or an HVLP. HVLP sucks compared to this airless. You will get tired of filling the little quart container and it will not get into tight spaces or do ceilings very well, also gets heavy. The 655 comes with 50' of hose, but I put a 25' on and its plenty for cabinets and garage doors.
> 
> http://www.titantool.com/products/fine-finish-sprayers/ed655-plus/


I just check it out. Do you poor the paint into what looks like a black bucket on top?


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Since its your first pump I'd recommend a Titan 440 or the equivalent sized Graco or TriTech pumps. These are versatile pumps that can spray a wide variety of coatings that you're likely to find on most residential interior and exterior jobs.

If you can afford it I'd get an air assist airless, but it's a big jump in price.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Pete the Painter said:


> I just check it out. Do you poor the paint into what looks like a black bucket on top?




Correct


----------



## DynaPLLC (Oct 25, 2013)

Am I safe to assume you're also going to learn to spray on the machine you're purchasing?
If so, get a Graco 395 AAA. Airless and air assisted all in one. More forgiving in AA mode vs airless especially cabinets and such ...if you're not familiar with spraying , airless will ruin a lot of your time on jobs for the first year or so


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

DynaPLLC said:


> Am I safe to assume you're also going to learn to spray on the machine you're purchasing?
> If so, get a Graco 395 AAA. Airless and air assisted all in one. More forgiving in AA mode vs airless especially cabinets and such ...if you're not familiar with spraying , airless will ruin a lot of your time on jobs for the first year or so


Yes, it will be on the job training. But, that thing is dang pricey. Over $2,000!


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Pete, the Titan ED655 is your best bet. It comes complete for about $650. Hands down the easiest airless to use, its a diaphram pump, very few moving parts. The hopper on top makes it easy to clean and reprime if you run out and pour more in. It is essentially a fine finish pump and will spray all materials you typically use in residential. Don't waste your money on the low cost airless machines or an HVLP. HVLP sucks compared to this airless. You will get tired of filling the little quart container and it will not get into tight spaces or do ceilings very well, also gets heavy. The 655 comes with 50' of hose, but I put a 25' on and its plenty for cabinets and garage doors.
> 
> http://www.titantool.com/products/fine-finish-sprayers/ed655-plus/


Is it easy to learn with? I have zero experience with sprayers.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Pete, I have a Grago 395 AAA FinishPro II for sale, if you are interested send me a PM.
I am in MA.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

If you get the hose wrapped around a hopper machine the wrong way and it tips over you can have a big mess real quick. Direct immersion is safer. Diaphram pumps don't last as long but are cheaper to fix unless you have the H.D. kind.I have three pumps but if I was to buy a starter pump I would go with the aaa because of the options of stuff you can do with then. Spend the money on quality and a size that you can see using in the future on bigger jobs. It's like any tool you buy sooner or later you will have more and bigger uses for it.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> Pete, I have a Grago 395 AAA FinishPro II for sale, if you are interested send me a PM.
> I am in MA.


Just sent it.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Tritech T-5. Will last the rest of your life. The quality of finishes is second to none.


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Premiere how much ?
Would love to see your operation some day


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

Pete the Painter said:


> Yes, it will be on the job training. But, that thing is dang pricey. Over $2,000!


Sounds pricey, but how much money in work have you lost by not having a machine. As they say. It takes money to make money


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

@Pete the Painter

My advice would be to find some free stuff on craigslist, etc and practice. Use products you'd normally use and figure out pressures, amount of material, speed, etc. It'll save you a TON of stress.


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

Pete if you have zero experince get one of your stores to have a rep give you a demo. Better yet pro shows are coming up go there and ask for some demos with a graco pr titan guy. You can screw up a set of cabinets in a hurry if thats what you are learning on. Sprayer are not hard to lern but you do need to get comfortable so you are proficient with them.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Graco 490 
The AA us a great machine imo, but it's HEAVY and has a very short line if I remember right it's only 25ft....it's been a while since I had one.and I can't remember if you can add line, i dont think so though because of the air line? I just remember having to drag it around a lot more than my other pump...

Being new with a sprayer i'd stick to one machine, one set up, one gun and a few different tips. Figure out what you like, and your flow and such then when you have a baseline you'll be able to dial in other things. you'll figure out your likes and dislikes. Just keep it simple for now and give yourself some time with it.
Once you've comfortable with it you'll know it's (and your)capabilities. Then you can make some other equipment decisions. Just a suggestion...


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

kmp said:


> If you get the hose wrapped around a hopper machine the wrong way and it tips over you can have a big mess real quick. Direct immersion is safer. Diaphram pumps don't last as long but are cheaper to fix unless you have the H.D. kind.I have three pumps but if I was to buy a starter pump I would go with the aaa because of the options of stuff you can do with then. Spend the money on quality and a size that you can see using in the future on bigger jobs. It's like any tool you buy sooner or later you will have more and bigger uses for it.


This is so not true!!

I don't see any way to get the hose wrapped around the hopper? The pump is very stable. You are completely wrong about diaphram pumps, they last far longer than piston pumps and are much less expensive to repair.

I can't believe you guys are recommending an air-assisted pump to someone who has never sprayed before? I started with a Titan 440 but spray entire exteriors and interiors, Pete does not. Suction pumps are better for more spray line but will take more water to clean, especially if you doing lacquer. This pump is much better for what Pete has said he needs. A quality machine made by a quality manufacturer.


----------



## Crackshot (Dec 29, 2015)

its a false economy with anything less than a 695... 

any sealer/flat will kill the pump


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Crackshot said:


> its a false economy with anything less than a 695...
> 
> any sealer/flat will kill the pump


What? I've sprayed tons of flat with my 395 (exteriors too) and even more with my 490. I have barely even used either of my 1000+ max machines in almost 2 years....maybe longer


----------



## Crackshot (Dec 29, 2015)

this is from a good mate who is the national rep who sells them... 6 months of sealer you will need a expensive service.. but im putting 100 liters a day through it. once a week. of just sealer.. not counting the other paint.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Phinnster said:


> Premiere how much ?
> Would love to see your operation some day


If you ever come to Ma let me know I will be happy to show you around.
I was asking for $1600 to $1700 come with regular guard and tip plus Flat guard and tip plus and extra new hose for regular gun if you want to use it as regular sprayer.


----------



## DynaPLLC (Oct 25, 2013)

lilpaintchic said:


> Graco 490
> The AA us a great machine imo, but it's HEAVY and has a very short line if I remember right it's only 25ft....it's been a while since I had one.and I can't remember if you can add line, i dont think so though because of the air line? I just remember having to drag it around a lot more than my other pump...
> 
> Being new with a sprayer i'd stick to one machine, one set up, one gun and a few different tips. Figure out what you like, and your flow and such then when you have a baseline you'll be able to dial in other things. you'll figure out your likes and dislikes. Just keep it simple for now and give yourself some time with it.
> Once you've comfortable with it you'll know it's (and your)capabilities. Then you can make some other equipment decisions. Just a suggestion...



On AA you can get 50ft air and fluid hose if 25 is too short. It's just more work to clean .


----------



## DynaPLLC (Oct 25, 2013)

Crackshot said:


> its a false economy with anything less than a 695...
> 
> any sealer/flat will kill the pump


I agree with journeyman; my 395 has seen many more gallons of flat and sealers than my 1595. The question is: How can it not spray them?


----------



## DynaPLLC (Oct 25, 2013)

MikeCalifornia said:


> This is so not true!!
> 
> I don't see any way to get the hose wrapped around the hopper? The pump is very stable. You are completely wrong about diaphram pumps, they last far longer than piston pumps and are much less expensive to repair.
> 
> I can't believe you guys are recommending an air-assisted pump to someone who has never sprayed before? I started with a Titan 440 but spray entire exteriors and interiors, Pete does not. Suction pumps are better for more spray line but will take more water to clean, especially if you doing lacquer. This pump is much better for what Pete has said he needs. A quality machine made by a quality manufacturer.


Mike, nothing wrong with your suggestion; problem is, many of us have started spraying on airless because there wasn't anything else at the moment we could either afford or justify spending the money on. 

If the OP is going to be spraying cabinets, trim/doors , a graco AAA 395 is best because :
1. No need for a compressor, it's built in.
2. He can switch between airless and air assisted with the switch of a button.
3. Cheaper than other dedicated AA.
4. More control than straight airless 

Some paints just take a lot of practice with airless, and if you're just starting off and you run into runs(no pun) , it can be frustrating to say the least; down time, sanding, respraying, etc, whereas an AA is easier to control .

Trust me, I wouldn't recommend a dedicated AA with a compressor and other needed expenses for such a rig. 
The Graco 395 AAA is simple yet rewarding in terms of finish for a guy just starting out with spraying.

Bigger cost up front but well worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks premiere
I am in mass and think we could maybe help each other out 

Also I am with Mike on the sprayer
To be honest the 190 from home depot may not be a bad place to start
I got one from a friend and abused it and learned a lot 

I swear by 395 now


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

I would also go with the titan 655, great little pump for the money, HVLP have a learning curve, the AA are expensive. If anything, I would buy the 655 for spraying enamels or lacquers, then use a titan 400 or 440 for spraying walls


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> If you ever come to Ma let me know I will be happy to show you around.
> I was asking for $1600 to $1700 come with regular guard and tip plus Flat guard and tip plus and extra new hose for regular gun if you want to use it as regular sprayer.


I'm thinking about grabbing another one. We have a ton of big NC homes coming up in Cambridge, I am thinking we will need another finish sprayer. We have the same one as this and a Capspray.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Pete

We started with a HD chepo, I still buy them to teach others how to spray.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

cdpainting said:


> I'm thinking about grabbing another one. We have a ton of big NC homes coming up in Cambridge, I am thinking we will need another finish sprayer. We have the same one as this and a Capspray.


You can't go wrong with another one I have 3.
If you interested in the 395 let me know it's almost new, sprayed about 50 to 60 gallon only never used it for priming.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Phinnster said:


> Thanks premiere
> I am in mass and think we could maybe help each other out
> 
> Also I am with Mike on the sprayer
> ...


Where about?


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> Pete
> 
> We started with a HD chepo, I still buy them to teach others how to spray.


Dave, which one do you get. I might try this option and use it until it dies, and then get a nicer one.


----------



## Carl (Jun 18, 2011)

If you never have sprayed before, can you really just go into a customers home and start spraying cabinets? Call me crazy, but that doesn't seem realistic to me.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Carl said:


> If you never have sprayed before, can you really just go into a customers home and start spraying cabinets? Call me crazy, but that doesn't seem realistic to me.


Have to start somewhere.

Preferably not on cabinets, but I'm sure someone new would at least test it out on something relatively easy ( garage wall or something).


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Pete the Painter said:


> Dave, which one do you get. I might try this option and use it until it dies, and then get a nicer one.


Something like an X7 is a great little unit to start out with.

Learn how to prime, spray, clean the machine etc.

Once you learn how to spray and get the feel of things, you'll never try and do hand work again lol.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

Carl said:


> If you never have sprayed before, can you really just go into a customers home and start spraying cabinets? Call me crazy, but that doesn't seem realistic to me.


I am not an idiot. I want to spray cabinets, but that does not mean that it is the first thing that I am going to do. Maybe, a smart guy might try to get some old furniture or cabinets cheap on craiglist, or from a contractor doing a kitchen redo to practice on....just thinking that this might be the better way to approach this.


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

My first one was a HD X9 It really pumped a ton of paint while I was learning. Later went bigger but still have the nine, use it for small jobs. Remember mismatched paint is cheap and great for practice with different tips and and tip sizes.

The first couple times I used a sprayer I hated it, then I hired a guy that had sprayer experience and it was one of the best moves I ever made. 

Good Luck Pete.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi Pete!
When you buy the sprayer or you can use one of mine or if you want to learn i'll help you out. I will take you to the job site and show you everything you need to know, from priming, spraying, cleaning, and different size tips. Just call on me anytime.
Good luck Dan.


----------



## Pete6114 (Feb 27, 2016)

Guess I'll contribute my opinion as well
Your looking for a sprayer primarily for fine finish work, so get a fine finish sprayer like the 395 or 595 AAA. Might be more then what you like to spend, but as always, you get what you pay for.
A small Home Depot machine will not give you what you're looking for and is a waste of money, especially when you see a sprayers potential and time saving abilities and want to blow whole houses away with it. The beauty of the 395/595 AAA is that you can do both with it. 2 machines in one. My guess is that you'd be using it more and more and will be asking yourself why you waited so long to get one. A small Magnum from HD is not a good idea in my point of view. It wont do either very well. 
Lots of luck


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> Hi Pete!
> When you buy the sprayer or you can use one of mine or if you want to learn i'll help you out. I will take you to the job site and show you everything you need to know, from priming, spraying, cleaning, and different size tips. Just call on me anytime.
> Good luck Dan.




Pete, I hope you take Premier up on that offer. It's amazing how much you can learn in a day when someone is showing you the ropes. It would be a huge boost to your learning curve and give you much needed confidence.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

PNW Painter said:


> Pete, I hope you take Premier up on that offer. It's amazing how much you can learn in a day when someone is showing you the ropes. It would be a huge boost to your learning curve and give you much needed confidence.


Definately plan to take advantage of the offer.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Take Premier up on his offer. Then start changing your approach to bidding jobs. Bid the jobs with the equipment needed to do the job in thebid. Try to never turn down a job that you can complete but just don't have the equipment. Just do an estimate and tack on price of equipment you need. Sure, you may have a slim chance of getting the job but its better then not bidding and having zero chance.


----------



## Always Learning (Mar 24, 2012)

I use both HVLP and airless. Bought my first sprayers 5 years ago. I spent top dollar right away, and do not regret the quality type in hindsight....nor the decision to purchase a sprayer in general. The act of spraying is really fast....the set up time and plastic to protect a home.... is crazy time consuming. Be careful what you wish for.

HVLP is ideal for small volume...it can do a ceiling no problem....but less efficiently since labor cost will exceed extra material needed, as others mentioned. I will use my HVLP much more than airless because of types of projects I prefer...recoating doors, a single bath cabinet, some trim for a kitchen or bath I am remodeling....but I seldom do whole house size projects....and if I did....my HVLP would seldom be used. Material is far less expensive than labor. 

Airless sprayers, whether air assist or not, are more efficient applicator for larger volume work...laughably so. It is faster on....which also means you can make a big mess faster (overapplication issues). For spraying a ceiling, airless is intuitive....but spraying cabinets.....a much bigger learning curve.

* If you can spend time with an experienced sprayer as is offered to you....don't hesitate. Write down the exact product used (primer through top coat) tip sizes and don't change till you have years under your belt.* I do not suggest the idea of buying poorly made new equipment and for same cost suggest buying used good equipment instead. 

Titans 6 turbine HVLP will allow you to spray most anything unthinned. I bought 1 of the Graco Proshots and returned it the same afternoon...battery powered junk IMO. I traded it in on the 5 tubine9.5 HVLP but regret not buying the Titan instead. The cheaper HVLP's can spray only thinned product....another learning curve....to get all to level out just right...but not run. Graco sells the majority of airless sprayers, but I know many who like Titans airless equally as well. I have not sprayed enough with airless to formulate an opinion other than both can get the job done.

My opinion is the applicator is more important than the equipment!!!!

1 Hour with a real paint spraying pro is worth more than 40 hours of video watching.....take up the offer....and be there for prep through clean up....you will know right away if this is for you.....and at what price point.


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Premiere that is very nice
Pete if you don't purchase his sprayer I have a 440 we could make a deal on
I am near by 
To be honest I would even consider going to meet premier with you 
I have a feeling me and him could help each other some day 
I have been at this for 25 years on a word of mouth basis 
If the work does not seem like a good fit I walk away 
Have been pretty lucky thus far


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

The replys are not making this easy. Buy a cheap one to learn on or go all out and get a nice one, which might mean a longer wait to get one.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Pete the Painter said:


> The replys are not making this easy. Buy a cheap one to learn on or go all out and get a nice one, which might mean a longer wait to get one.


Pete you have to have a budget, than you can add little extra if necessary. What is the amount you are willing to spend? If you are going to do fine finish work with it you need the HP so it doesn't stall on you, a sprayer that you can adjust the pressure to the proper setting. I will recommend a Graco Ultra Max II 490 PC Pro it's a good start and it doesn't brake the bank.
Trust me buy a decent sprayer much better for the long run, don't forget one job will get you your money back, We did four Cabinets last week it will blow your mind how much money that is. This is one of the way you can grow your business.
After doing one exterior job you will say why didn't i do this earlier.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Pete the Painter said:


> The replys are not making this easy. Buy a cheap one to learn on or go all out and get a nice one, which might mean a longer wait to get one.


Put it this way. If you were to get a little graco sprayer from HD....could you put it to use? It's not necessarily for fine finish...but with a fine finish tip on it, it could at least spray a nice finish. 

If the answer is yes. Your probably better off buying the small unit. Learn how they work (prime, flush, spray) are all relatively the same in concept. That way you could make your money back on the first 2 or 3 jobs, maybe even 1st. Get some more experience and save up for a bigger one. Then you'll have less of a learning curve when you do get the nice one.

-my 2 cents-


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Regardless of which type of pump you get it will cost you money but don't add in the cost of the whole price of the pump in one job. I have pumps that I have had since 1998 and I put $100 in every bid to cover the cost of repairs and parts.The pumps are also a write off on taxes, still have to pay for them but it helps at the end of the year.


----------



## Always Learning (Mar 24, 2012)

Just to qualify my definition of cheap.... as underpowered so you have to thin so much you are almost spraying water which is a waste to labor as that requires too many coats to achieve adequate DMT, or otherwise it cannot atomize and you end up with orangepeel finishes even when not wanted, and not interchangeable tips.

Using Graco as an example, A new $350 new sprayer can achieve a similar end result as a $1,500. Is adequate power for a couple jobs per month....and interchangeable tips. So the less expensive sprayer....has less volume of output to service a crew....and will have less longevity....similar to a 4 cylinder car being asked to tow heavy truck loads. Some reps will even let you start out with a small unit....and upgrade for a prorated fee later. 

It is clear you are tight on cash and want no debt. It is clear you want...even said need.... a sprayer. No harm no foul, your life and your choice. Sure sounds like Premiere is the perfect fit for your need.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Pete the Painter said:


> cdpainting said:
> 
> 
> > Pete
> ...


We started with the $300 model. We should meet up this weekend Pete. I can show you some stuff on the sprayer. You can also mess around with our AA.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

It is so cool to see PT members offer to help Pete out. This is what this forum is for. Thank you to all the members that are willing to share their time and expertise!


----------



## Pete6114 (Feb 27, 2016)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> Pete you have to have a budget, than you can add little extra if necessary. What is the amount you are willing to spend? If you are going to do fine finish work with it you need the HP so it doesn't stall on you, a sprayer that you can adjust the pressure to the proper setting. I will recommend a Graco Ultra Max II 490 PC Pro it's a good start and it doesn't brake the bank.
> Trust me buy a decent sprayer much better for the long run, don't forget one job will get you your money back, We did four Cabinets last week it will blow your mind how much money that is. This is one of the way you can grow your business.
> After doing one exterior job you will say why didn't i do this earlier.


FYI Pete
If the 490 is of interest, PPG has a Mega Sale this week (at their Mansfield, OH store anyway) and it goes for $1049. The 390 Is $749 and i believe you get 8 free Tips of your choice for the 490. 6 tips with the 390
$2399 for the 395 FinishPro. 8 tips with this guy

I have the Sales flyer but haven't looked into how to post a pdf yet


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

kdpaint said:


> It is so cool to see PT members offer to help Pete out. This is what this forum is for. Thank you to all the members that are willing to share their time and expertise!


Totally agree!


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Craigslist is a good option too. That's how I bought the majority of my sprayers. Full pressure full of water, don't pull the trigger or reverse the pressure see what happens. If it losses pressure (has to pump) walk away or offer A LOT less fore it


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

journeymanPainter said:


> Craigslist is a good option too. That's how I bought the majority of my sprayers. Full pressure full of water, don't pull the trigger or reverse the pressure see what happens. If it losses pressure (has to pump) walk away or offer A LOT less fore it


I am periodically looking there.


----------



## harmonpa (Dec 20, 2015)

Options wise the air assist airless is a great idea it will give you fine finish but also potential production. You can potentially use it for the tin roof or the cabinets when in air assist airless mode. It won't handle really heavy coatings but typical house paints would be fine.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Going back to what someone mentioned earlier about prep. I just spent 4.5 hours prepping a main floor (entry, hall, kitchen, living room, back hall) and sprayed it out in 45 mins. Note clean up. That's gonna take another hour. Even though I bagged everything tight there is still some overspray on the floor :/


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

Zoomer said:


> Tritech T-5. Will last the rest of your life. The quality of finishes is second to none.


How does this compare to aaa?


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Of course aaa is going to give a finer atomization but when you are spraying multiple items Tritech is so close in quality of finish it's hard to discern the difference. As well Tritech T -5 will spray an entire house 4 times as efficient as AAA.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

journeymanPainter said:


> Going back to what someone mentioned earlier about prep. I just spent 4.5 hours prepping a main floor (entry, hall, kitchen, living room, back hall) and sprayed it out in 45 mins. Note clean up. That's gonna take another hour. Even though I bagged everything tight there is still some overspray on the floor :/


Use heavy construction paper on floor and overprep. The extra time prepping eliminates extra time cleaning up.


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

Zoomer said:


> Of course aaa is going to give a finer atomization but when you are spraying multiple items Tritech is so close in quality of finish it's hard to discern the difference. As well Tritech T -5 will spray an entire house 4 times as efficient as AAA.


Zoomer, so what would you say is main difference between tritech and similar Graco? If even such a comparison can be made? And where did you buy yours?


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Zoomer said:


> Use heavy construction paper on floor and overprep. The extra time prepping eliminates extra time cleaning up.


Tape and poly walls. Poly running between the gap between floor on bottom of wall poly. Poly and drops on floor. 4 hours prepping, 45 mins to spray 2 coats, 2 hours to completely empty site (that includes time to let the particulates settle)


----------



## DynaPLLC (Oct 25, 2013)

Zoomer said:


> Of course aaa is going to give a finer atomization but when you are spraying multiple items Tritech is so close in quality of finish it's hard to discern the difference. As well Tritech T -5 will spray an entire house 4 times as efficient as AAA.


I wouldn't call an airless efficient. A full house takes a bit longer to spray with AAA but you waste so much more material with airless it's not even funny. 

And when you cannot see yourself in the cloud of overspray from the airless, I don't know how that's a good thing. 

Transfer efficiency of airless is very poor. I've seen the difference myself with the AAA. Better finish, way better transfer efficiency which in turn means less paint you have to buy, less overspray.

No doubt, Airless is easier to operate having just a single hose.


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

DynaPLLC said:


> I wouldn't call an airless efficient. A full house takes a bit longer to spray with AAA but you waste so much more material with airless it's not even funny.
> 
> And when you cannot see yourself in the cloud of overspray from the airless, I don't know how that's a good thing.
> 
> ...


Wasn't Zoomer talking particularly about a specific airless though, namely the tritech? I have no idea. I'm looking to upgrade my lvlp to an aaa or this tritech...I'd love to hear more on why this tritech is so [email protected]!


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Exactoman said:


> Wasn't Zoomer talking particularly about a specific airless though, namely the tritech? I have no idea. I'm looking to upgrade my lvlp to an aaa or this tritech...I'd love to hear more on why this tritech is so [email protected]!


I never use a tritech sprayer, but I have used their tips long time ago witch i did like a lot it's much better than Graco or Titan for sure.

But when you compare the different between the two: is when you drop the pressure on the AAA pump to 800 to 900 and turn the compressor on to 20 to 25 psi first you don't get the over spray second you use less materials third it give you better atomization that gives you better finish specially when you have the flat had conversion on. No airless sprayer going to do this in low pressure.
Just a thought.


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

Cool. I'm just covering all bases as I have 2000 to spend on a sprayer...which AAA is best for that $$$?


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

Ok, what the heck is atomization?


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Pete the Painter said:


> Ok, what the heck is atomization?




In this context it means breaking the paint up into small molecules. A fine finish tip will atomize better than a regular tip, for example.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Pete the Painter said:


> Ok, what the heck is atomization?


The use of a sprayer to turn paint, a liquid, into tiny,fine droplets. This is accomplished with pressure, which can be adjusted, and different tips.

A real simple definition: Turning that paint that comes in a gallon or a 5er from a liquid that can be poured into a mist that can be sprayed. That's it.


----------



## DynaPLLC (Oct 25, 2013)

Watch his other videos. Good material for understanding how AAA , HVLP, etc are set up and work.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Good video. 

It's amazing to learn that two thirds of a gallon of paint is lost in conventional spraying. It doesn't seem like that much is being lost when spraying.

For the best finish in terms of smooth and reflective, I still think the conventional gun is better, despite the material loss. And because the airless will alway have larger droplets than conventional, it's my opinion that the AAA is better suited for larger surfaces where a higher fluid pressure, along with the air, can provide a decent finish and better production. I will revisit the way I'm using my AAA and take advantage of it's superior transfer efficiency.

Thanks for the video Dyna!


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

CApainter said:


> Good video.
> 
> It's amazing to learn that two thirds of a gallon of paint is lost in conventional spraying. It doesn't seem like that much is being lost when spraying.
> 
> ...


What brand of AAA do you use? I use a conventional for certain applications but have been looking at AAA.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

PRC said:


> What brand of AAA do you use? I use a conventional for certain applications but have been looking at AAA.


Graco 395 Finishpro


----------



## HD painting (May 27, 2013)

Is anyone using a AAA with bigger tips for interior work? When I first got mine I sprayed exteriors with517 and it was superb. No bounce back. I eventually just used it for trim and doors. 210 size. Does it work with bigger well with bigger tips than 517? I have a FP395 1st edition.


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

CApainter said:


> Graco 395 Finishpro


Is this aaa loud?


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

HD painting said:


> Is anyone using a AAA with bigger tips for interior work? When I first got mine I sprayed exteriors with517 and it was superb. No bounce back. I eventually just used it for trim and doors. 210 size. Does it work with bigger well with bigger tips than 517? I have a FP395 1st edition.


On the 395 support up to .021 tip the 595 will take up to .027 tip


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Exactoman said:


> Is this aaa loud?


It has the SmartComp, Compressor is activated by the gun trigger—if you’re not spraying, it’s not running! 
You can also use it with out the compressor as an airless sprayer, the new 595 FinishPro II PC Pro: come with Precision Cut Fine Finish Flat Tip Kit, extra regular hose and a regular Graco contractor gun. You can swap hose and gun.


----------



## HD painting (May 27, 2013)

I know they support those sizes but I think that's more intended for airless mode. But I could be wrong... Is anyone rocking out a 521 or 827 in aaa mode?? When I prime houses I can't imagine uses the aaa housing and it not getting clogged bad with the higher fluid output. G40 running loxon seems like a sin... 
I would consider for the top coat pm200.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

HD painting said:


> I know they support those sizes but I think that's more intended for airless mode. But I could be wrong... Is anyone rocking out a 521 or 827 in aaa mode?? When I prime houses I can't imagine uses the aaa housing and it not getting clogged bad with the higher fluid output. G40 running loxon seems like a sin...
> I would consider for the top coat pm200.


The Flat tip go up to 617 only.
Yes airless mode
I would use the same gun with RAC X and a reverse tip 521 shouldn't have problem, but you need to change the filter in the gun itself to 60 mesh. 827 is big i don't think the gun filter will support that much materials.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Exactoman said:


> Is this aaa loud?


The compressor is really not that loud. Not nearly as loud as the one I have at home


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

Is there much difference between 295 and 395?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Exactoman said:


> Is there much difference between 295 and 395?


I have never used a Graco 295. The 395 has been adequate for most of my applications.


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

Ok. Thx man!


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Exactoman said:


> Zoomer, so what would you say is main difference between tritech and similar Graco? If even such a comparison can be made? And where did you buy yours?


Over the years father and grandfather had several Gracos.
I bought my first 390 back in 1990.
I had it 15 years until stolen. Used it hundreds of times. Then 395, followed by 490,lastly 495. Used em all for many different applications so I was quite familiar with their strong points as well as their limitations.
After having Tritech demo'd to me for two days I discovered after 5 minutes of spraying Ben Moore Regal semi gloss, that I had never achieved such a flawless finish effortlessly. Along with one of Tritech ' s fine finish tips I knew after 5 minutes that unfortunately I could not achieve the same with Graco. Imo Tritech is precision engineered for craftsman not just a painter.


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

CApainter said:


> I have never used a Graco 295. The 395 has been adequate for most of my applications.


I meant the Finishpro 290...


----------



## goga (Aug 6, 2015)

Zoomer said:


> Along with one of Tritech ' s fine finish tips I knew after 5 minutes that unfortunately I could not achieve the same with Graco...


.. tips, I may assume. Pump is just a pump, it keeps pressure is the hose. Put that tip on the Graco pump, happy end on the finish, I may assume .


----------



## JakeTheAnchor (Feb 23, 2016)

Sorry..gonna hi-jack the post read quick.

Would a Titan 440 be good enough for most jobs? Spraying Stucco/Siding? Shouldn't have an issue doing cabinets with a 210, right?

Most products would be water based like durapoxy,superpaint, acryplex, cabinet coat. Occational coverstain as well.


or Graco Ultra 395?


----------



## DynaPLLC (Oct 25, 2013)

thats a big statement backed up by only a personal opinion...I don't see how a tritech airless would be a better pump and be able to lay better finishes than a graco or Titan for that matter, especially when talking in the airless department.
Tips and guns would make a difference yes....


----------



## goga (Aug 6, 2015)

JakeTheAnchor said:


> Sorry..gonna hi-jack the post read quick.
> 
> Would a Titan 440 be good enough for most jobs? Spraying Stucco/Siding? Shouldn't have an issue doing cabinets with a 210, right?
> 
> ...


Those two will pump anything, not just wb paints. If the price close enough, I'd grab 395 anytime, recently had to work with both, partner's 395 to prime oil and mine 440 to push latex just to not have wasting cleaning/changing time at job site. Graco is just a better pump in any regard, especially cleaning, pushing fluids quicker.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

goga said:


> .. tips, I may assume. Pump is just a pump, it keeps pressure is the hose. Put that tip on the Graco pump, happy end on the finish, I may assume .


Not true. Tritech sprayers have a built in sensors that detect change in viscosity and weight of material. I advise comparing the two side by side. Tremendous difference.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Man. I have a Tri tech tip and assembly but its a 519. I wanted to try the FF tips but just a pita to get. I have to agree with you on the BM Regal Select semi. It does spray like glass. I do all my trim and doors with it.


----------



## Crackshot (Dec 29, 2015)

there is a cabinet full of tri-tech tips @ my tradestore... they are not getting anymore and the whole cabinet is 30% off til gone. they aparently dont rate them. but i said "LOOK IT HAS THE USA FLAG ON IT". its gotta be decent... .

so hmm should i try them on my contractor 2 gun? keen as.


----------



## DynaPLLC (Oct 25, 2013)

Zoomer said:


> Not true. Tritech sprayers have a built in sensors that detect change in viscosity and weight of material. I advise comparing the two side by side. Tremendous difference.


Zoomer, can you please explain how those sensors work?
It's an honest question I'm not trying to be a douche.
Like when spraying a material that needs 2000 psi to atomize with a graco for example, how would the tritech spray the same material ?
I think we can agree that the viscosity changes with temperature but when the material is room temp and mixed throughout, why would one need sensors to detect viscosity if it stays the same the whole period you're spraying?

I'm always willing to learn new things and I like nice pumps with bells and whistles, I just never had to deal with a TriTech , hence all the questions.


On another note, Graco has more airless pumps than what you see in stores. For example, built to order Graco Merkur airless packages. Some are stainless steel throughout, different material on seals etc....they cost more, take a bit to be built and you have a harder time finding parts (online only etc).But it is a better pump than say a 395, 695 contractor pumps. 

I haven't done much research on them but I am planning to get a small airless instead of my old 395, and an airless Merkur might be the one.

I already have a Merkur AAA which I'm very happy with. Might as well stay in the family.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Zoomer turned me on to tritech FF tips after using them for a little while now I'll never go back to Graco. :no:

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Zoomer turned me on to tritech FF tips after using them for a little while now I'll never go back to Graco. :no: Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


I'd like to try the tritech tips. Where can they ordered from?


----------



## DynaPLLC (Oct 25, 2013)

I've heard those tips are good. I'll have to try them sometime.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

slinger58 said:


> I'd like to try the tritech tips. Where can they ordered from?


https://spraypartsusa.com/products.php?cat=T93R+ULTRA-FINISH+REVERSIBLE+TIPS+-+BUY+3+GET+1+FREE

If you buy 3 you get one free and shipping is $10 whether you buy just one or 4. The site is a little weird when it comes to ordering but if you just buy 3 they throw in the fourth but don't mention it when you're checking out.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks Ryan. Gonna give it a try.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Do they require a special housing?maybe I missed that part...?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

lilpaintchic said:


> Do they require a special housing?maybe I missed that part...?


They work with a Titan tip guard.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

lilpaintchic said:


> Do they require a special housing?maybe I missed that part...?


I seem to recall from previous posts they did require a tritech tip housing. But I'm not 100% sure on that.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Rbriggs82 said:


> They work with a Titan tip guard.


But neither of the Graco tip housings? RAC X or RAC V?


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

It fits the rac V.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Crackshot said:


> there is a cabinet full of tri-tech tips @ my tradestore... they are not getting anymore and the whole cabinet is 30% off til gone. they aparently dont rate them. but i said "LOOK IT HAS THE USA FLAG ON IT". its gotta be decent... .
> 
> so hmm should i try them on my contractor 2 gun? keen as.


Yes but you need a Tritech or titan tip guard for their tips


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

DynaPLLC said:


> Zoomer, can you please explain how those sensors work?
> It's an honest question I'm not trying to be a douche.
> Like when spraying a material that needs 2000 psi to atomize with a graco for example, how would the tritech spray the same material ?
> I think we can agree that the viscosity changes with temperature but when the material is room temp and mixed throughout, why would one need sensors to detect viscosity if it stays the same the whole period you're spraying?
> ...


To answer your questions on a more thorough and a more scientific way I would suggest calling tri-tech Direct. They are quite helpful and will explain in great detail everything you need to know that determines the difference between Graco and tri-tech. To put all of that aside might I suggest you find a place to get a demonstration. Use the tri-tech machine along with the Tri Tech tips after getting a demo you tell me if you not only feel the difference but see the difference in practically any material of your choice that you would like to have demonstrated.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Boco said:


> Man. I have a Tri tech tip and assembly but its a 519. I wanted to try the FF tips but just a pita to get. I have to agree with you on the BM Regal Select semi. It does spray like glass. I do all my trim and doors with it.


Call tri-tech directly and see if you can get them shipped directly to you some way or another or possibly a rep close by can help you out


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Zoomer turned me on to tritech FF tips after using them for a little while now I'll never go back to Graco. :no:
> 
> Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


Glad I could help fellow painter.


----------



## goga (Aug 6, 2015)

Zoomer said:


> Not true. Tritech sprayers have a built in sensors that detect change in viscosity and weight of material. I advise comparing the two side by side. Tremendous difference.


So, if the viscosity is heavier it pumps harder? What is the point of the mentioned sensor if I myself set the pressure based of the paint and the tip size I use? Did you ever try Graco 695 MX2 with smart control and guard dog? Fluctuation in pressure is within <100 psi while set to 2500, no viscosity sensor needed, just set and think of it as a smoothy being smooth.


----------



## SprayRepairGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

Zoomer said:


> Yes but you need a Tritech or titan tip guard for their tips


No you don't. The TriTech SC-6 tips are fully compatible with the Graco RAC5 tip guard.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Yes. With the Tritech T-93 tips


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

SprayRepairGuy said:


> No you don't. The TriTech SC-6 tips are fully compatible with the Graco RAC5 tip guard.


Yes you do with a tri-tech t 93 tip


----------



## SprayRepairGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

Zoomer said:


> Yes you do with a tri-tech t 93 tip


Yes, but I said that the SC-6 tips are fully compatible with the RAC5.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

SprayRepairGuy said:


> Yes, but I said that the SC-6 tips are fully compatible with the RAC5.


You are correct


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

2500 out the door with 4 tips good price for graco 395 finishpro aaa?


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Exactoman said:


> 2500 out the door with 4 tips good price for graco 395 finishpro aaa?


Finishpro 2 pro connect?


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

Brand new from graco.


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

sounds pretty decent, we got quoted i think 2300 for a 395 finish pro 2 with out pro connect and no free tips.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Sounds about right. PPG is having sale here right now and the same sprayer is priced at 2400


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah. I'm in louisville. All tips and pro connect.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

Pete - what did you decide?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Is anyone running the Finishpro II 395 PC? 

Do all come with Pro Connect and the Precision Cut Fine Finish Flat Tip Kit?. 

I have a 490 and a 695. I'd like to get a FinishPro for just cabinets.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Is anyone running the Finishpro II 395 PC?
> 
> Do all come with Pro Connect and the Precision Cut Fine Finish Flat Tip Kit?.
> 
> I have a 490 and a 695. I'd like to get a FinishPro for just cabinets.


Here ya' go Edgar... :whistling2:


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Is anyone running the Finishpro II 395 PC?
> 
> Do all come with Pro Connect and the Precision Cut Fine Finish Flat Tip Kit?.
> 
> I have a 490 and a 695. I'd like to get a FinishPro for just cabinets.


I just pulled the trigger on a finish pro II 395 today, it comes in next week. :thumbup: From what I understand it comes with a FF flat tip and a RAC X tip, g40 gun, 100 mesh gun filter, 50ft air and supply hoses, and 6ft air and supply whip hoses. I don't think it comes with a pro connect.

I've never seen an AAA sprayer in action so I bought it basically off reviews and what I've read. I'm kinda nervous but if it cuts down on just half the amount of overspray and gets me a better of a finish than a regular airless I'll be happy.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I just pulled the trigger on a finish pro II 395 today, it comes in next week. :thumbup: From what I understand it comes with a FF flat tip and a RAC X tip, g40 gun, 100 mesh gun filter, 50ft air and supply hoses, and 6ft air and supply whip hoses. I don't think it comes with a pro connect.
> 
> I've never seen an AAA sprayer in action so I bought it basically off reviews and what I've read. I'm kinda nervous but if it cuts down on just half the amount of overspray and gets me a better of a finish than a regular airless I'll be happy.


Holy crap!!

You just became a moderator and you already pull the trigger on a fancy AA sprayer. :thumbup:

Congrats!!! post pics and a short review when you get it.

How much was it?


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

804 Paint said:


> Pete - what did you decide?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have put off buying one right now. Just hired my first employee and want to settle into it before I spend a bunch of money. However, would like to get a HVLP sprayer when I do get one, which I hope will be by the end of the year. I really want to get into spraying cabinets.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Holy crap!!
> 
> You just became a moderator and you already pull the trigger on a fancy AA sprayer. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Yup we mods be rollin' dat pt doe. 

I'll post some pics and my feelings on it once I get it dialed in. Of course I'm on a cabinet job now that I could use it on but it's not gonna come it time. I also just finished a monster cabinet job last week, wish I had it there because I had to do inside all the boxes on that one. The next set of cabinets I have scheduled isn't until the middle of August but in the meantime I have some unpainted cabinet doors I can try it out on. Oh and thru SW I paid $2,375.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Pete the Painter said:


> I have put off buying one right now. Just hired my first employee and want to settle into it before I spend a bunch of money. However, would like to get a HVLP sprayer when I do get one, which I hope will be by the end of the year. I really want to get into spraying cabinets.


Pete - Seriously reconsider purchasing an HVLP if you plan on using it to paint cabinets.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Yup we mods be rollin' dat pt doe.
> 
> I'll post some pics and my feelings on it once I get it dialed in. Of course I'm on a cabinet job now that I could use it on but it's not gonna come it time. I also just finished a monster cabinet job last week, wish I had it there because I had to do inside all the boxes on that one. The next set of cabinets I have scheduled isn't until the middle of August but in the meantime I have some unpainted cabinet doors I can try it out on. Oh and thru SW I paid $2,375.


It's not the "doe" so much as it is the PT swag. That stuff be eximious. :notworthy:


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

How many rewards points for THAT?!?!?


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

RH said:


> Pete - Seriously reconsider purchasing an HVLP if you plan on using it to paint cabinets.


Wait, did I get it wrong, is the HVLP for walls and the airless for cabinets. I will go back to this thread before I purchase one to read the comments. I want to make sure I get the right one.


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

Pete the Painter said:


> Wait, did I get it wrong, is the HVLP for walls and the airless for cabinets. I will go back to this thread before I purchase one to read the comments. I want to make sure I get the right one.


Pete, the HVLP will do cabinets but not walls or ceilings. I have an HVLP that has been sitting for years, just don't like it. I have a Graco 395, that with a fine finish tip does a beautiful job on cabinets, doors, crown molding, etc.

On top of that lots of other things it will do and make you money. ext. siding, that tin ceiling you mentioned, even if you don't want to do new construction there will be a time you'd have the chance to do an addition or basement if not a house which the airless can do and the HVLP can't.

If you only want to have a sprayer for cabinets the HVLP is your answer.


----------

